# Begleiter Kommentare abschalten



## Headhunter20 (7. Juni 2012)

ist es irgendwie möglich, die nervigen Kommentare der Begleiter abzuschalten oder zu deaktivieren?
Ich bin schon soweit, das ich teilweise ohne Begleiter rumlaufe, da die mich so dermaßen nerven mit ihren ständigen wiederholungen.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

Wird wohl bei Blizzard momentan geprüft wenn ich das richtig gelesen hab. Stand mal in einem Kommentar zu kommenden Patchnotes. Aktuell gehts aber nicht oder ich hab noch nix gefunden. Anfangs fand ich das ja nett, belebte die Begleiter - mittlerweile nervt es aber wirklich, grad der Templer mit seinem Gutmenschen-Palaver.^^


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Hab eigentlich keinen von den anderen bisher genutzt, aber der Templer geht mir auch sowas von auf die Nerven... Nich nur inhaltlich, auch die Betonung und alles drum und dran.
Ich finde übrigens das er genauso klingt wie der Mensch auf seiten der Allianz in WoW aussieht...

Naja man kann alternativ die Sprachlautstärke auf 0 setzen. Das eigene Gelaber brauch man ja auch nich und die Zwischensequenzen überspringt man nach dem ersten mal durchspielen ja in der Regel auch...


----------



## Caps-lock (7. Juni 2012)

Und unlogisch sind sie dazu:

Ich: Zombiehundebeschwör, Koloss beschwör, Leichenplünder, Grabplünder
Templer: Ich freue mich einen heldenhaften Krieger für das Licht gegen die Dämonen und Untoten zu begleiten


----------



## Headhunter20 (7. Juni 2012)

alles klar.. dann müssen wir warten und hoffen das dies mit nem Patch beseitigt werden kann.


----------



## Fremder123 (7. Juni 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Hab eigentlich keinen von den anderen bisher genutzt


Der Schuft ist schon zeitweise ganz witzig, hat einige süffisante und harmlos-sexistische Sprüche drauf. Grad wenn man weibliche Chars zockt.^^ Nervt auf jeden Fall weniger als der keusche Templer.


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Hm werd ich mal ausprobieren zock aktuell ne dämonenschwägerin hoch


----------



## ego1899 (7. Juni 2012)

Aso Headhunter: du kannst doch einfach auch mit der Leertaste die Kommentare skippen. Is ja jetzt nich sooo nervig... Besser als sich das Geleier anzuhören ^^

Und btw: Der Schuft is ja acht ganz lustig. Zumindestens noch


----------



## Bezzlebub (8. Juni 2012)

ich finde die sprüche der begleiter so genial ich muss immer anfangen zu lachen gerade beim schuft xD


----------



## Mahoni-chan (8. Juni 2012)

Wenn es um darum gehen sollte die Dialoge nicht im Chatlog zu haben, so lässt sich dies in den Optionen ausstellen unter Sound -> [] Questdialog im Chatfenster anzeigen 

Die Audio Variante lässt sich wahrlich leider ned abschalten, aber da lässt sich die Sprach-Audio einfach runterdrehen


----------

